# Kubota 2wd or 4wd? Compact utility or not?



## andythomasday

Hi-

I'm new to tractor buying (I've used farmalls and several fords before) and am in the market for a tractor to plow, disc, till and mow less than 5 acres. At first I figured I'd just go with a ford 3000, but then I kept running into these compact utility tractors that seemed to better fit my needs (although they don't seem any cheaper... if anything more expensive). I know Kubota is a quality brand and am willing to pay the extra dough.

Now, I feel like I need at least mid 20's HP in order to do some tilling. I don't want something that is barely enough to utilize a 4" tiller. It seems that a 25 horse will do that, right?

Second, I've found a 1994 Kubota 2wd, L2350 for $5500. It has 500 hours, has been garaged (in great shape) and comes with a 6' blade and 6' finishing mower. Is this a good price? Seems like the value drops drastically for the 2wd models.

Do I need a 4wd? It seems that almost ALL of these compact tractors are 4wd so it makes me wary to buy a 2wd one. I've used larger 2wd tractors and don't see myself needing the 4wd on this particular property. I'm not going to be tilling in the mud and there aren't a whole lot of slopes.

Let me know what you all think. Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Kman

andythomasday said:


> Hi-
> 
> I'm new to tractor buying (I've used farmalls and several fords before) and am in the market for a tractor to plow, disc, till and mow less than 5 acres. At first I figured I'd just go with a ford 3000, but then I kept running into these compact utility tractors that seemed to better fit my needs (although they don't seem any cheaper... if anything more expensive). I know Kubota is a quality brand and am willing to pay the extra dough.
> 
> Now, I feel like I need at least mid 20's HP in order to do some tilling. I don't want something that is barely enough to utilize a 4" tiller. It seems that a 25 horse will do that, right?
> 
> Second, I've found a 1994 Kubota 2wd, L2350 for $5500. It has 500 hours, has been garaged (in great shape) and comes with a 6' blade and 6' finishing mower. Is this a good price? Seems like the value drops drastically for the 2wd models.
> 
> Do I need a 4wd? It seems that almost ALL of these compact tractors are 4wd so it makes me wary to buy a 2wd one. I've used larger 2wd tractors and don't see myself needing the 4wd on this particular property. I'm not going to be tilling in the mud and there aren't a whole lot of slopes.
> 
> Let me know what you all think. Thanks!
> 
> Andy


If you are going to have a loader, then yes you will want 4WD. 4WD also gives greater pulling power on lighter weight tractors such as the ones you are looking at.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

You can do a lot with 2 wheel drive, but the difference between 2 and 4 wheel drive, especially when using a box scraper, ploy or front end loader, is night and day. On the compacts, the wheels spin out almost right off and a differential lock will do very little once the traction starts to wain. Pony up and get the 4 wheel drive if you are going with a compact. You'll not regret it I promise.


----------



## ftorleans1

I agree as well with the 4 WD. The compact tractors aren't nearly as heavy as the larger cousins. I have a Kubota B2100 and the 4 WD. makes a huge difference when trying to pull a heavier load. With 2 WD. on a compact, the rear tires will break loose much quicker due to the lack of weight. Like stated above, shell out a little extra dough and go with a 4 WD. You will NOT regret it.... Also, a compact tractor is just right for a 5 acre parcel. It's not to big and not to small. Although, I would try for a minimum of 25 HP. Anything in the 25-30 horse range will give you enough PTO power for just about whatever you desire to connect to the tractor. Anything above 30 horse will most likely be overkill and consume extra fuel considering your parcel. One more note, When searching for a tractor, keep in mind, not all tractors have addl. hydraulic connection ports. Decide what implements you wish to use and explore whether or not they require a seperate hydraulic connection or will they rely solely on the tractors front and rear PTO drive lines....
Best to you in your quest for a larger machine!!!

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## Jrbrown

We have a Kubota B7800 4wd 30hp, 22 pto hp and six acres of land that is hilly. For the Kubota we have a six foot finishing mower on the back. We can mow all six acres in about 2.5-3 hours (the kubota doing the wide open and a zero turn getting the details). 

I've used it for smoothing out ruts with a 60" box blade, and shaping dirt with a rear blade when filling in an old pond. 

I would definitely agree with the others on the size and 4wd.


----------



## bosshogg

I just bought a 2004 Kubota L3400F with loader and 144 hours. It is a 2 wheel drive, straight transmission which is what I opted for looking for a better deal by purchasing the ugly red headed stepchild. I have run heavy equipment for 30 years and will tell you the front whel drive does little in the hands of a novice. Most times they have too much down pressure on bucket instead of having the correct angle of attack. I don't regret the 2WD at all and can easily load the bucket even in hard packed gravel. The hydrostatic drive would have been nice but the stick works fine for what little I dig with it. The deal you mentioned sounds good but personally I would look for a 30 hp pto tractor for the various implements.


----------



## j022774

I bought a BX 25 Kubota. I have about 4.5 acres that I mow with it. It comes with the backhoe and front loader attachments and I got a 5' belly mower. I use the 4 wheel drive a lot especially when using the loader or on uneven ground. I haven't gotten a tiller yet so I can't say much about that. It does have its power limits but I've dug up trees 18" dis with aid of my trailblazer and a chain to help pull them over. 6 of them in the front yard. Good luck.


----------



## hilleyja

*Basic Reason for 4-Wheel Drive*

My BX-2370 can be switched from 2WD to 4WD and I usually keep it in 2WD when mowing the front of my property -- it is flat. I primarily use it to mow and for that reason have turf tires on it. When I get to the hill I sometimes forget to change it to 4WD and immediately get into trouble. I find myself partially up the hill and suddenly I'm spinning and sometimes sliding backwards -- not a comfortable feeling especially with the ROPS down and the seatbelt off. 4WD also keeps me from sliding down the hill, though early spring the ground is sometimes soft under the grass and even 4WD won't keep me from sliding.


----------



## Grizzly

My Branson stays in 4wd. I wouldn't be able to do alot of the jobs I do with my Branson 31hp without 4wd. It's also saved my butt from getting stuck thanks to the locking differential.


----------



## j022774

I have the more aggressive tires in 4 wheel drive it doesn't turn very sharp, even in high range it doesn't turn as tight of circle as it does in low range. I have a lot of trees on my property probably about 50 or better. The closer I can get to the tree the less weed eating I have to do. I do like the tractor though.


----------



## JWW

I was told that 80% of all new tractors sold were 4 wheel drive, that should tell you something.


----------

